# Looking for employment



## anista (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello 

This is my first visit to expats forum.
I am Canadian that has just moved to Portugal. I do not speak portuguese, but am fluent in English and French. Currently looking for employment.
I know about the crisis in Portugal but there is always an employer looking for someone who speaks english i guess. 
My education and training is multifaceted. the employment could be ranging anywhere from administration to exec assistant, teaching.
Any suggestions or websites I could visit?
Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Is your French Québecois or French? From what I know from my years in Canada there is a huge difference. Many people speak French here from years as expats but it is French French if you know what I mean.


----------



## anista (Nov 2, 2011)

*Hello*

Hello.
Thank you for the reply.
To answer your question, I do not speak Quebecois, but I speak the french from Europe, or shall we say France. 
Please let me know if you need any other additional information.

Thanks again

Ani Imastounian


----------



## PositiveSoul (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi all,

In the late 1990s, I live in Portugal for 3 years and have lots of good memories. I can speak Portuguese as well as English and have MBA.

That would be wonderful if I could find a job in Portugal for an English-speaking employer.

Dear Ani Imastounian, please, keep me in the loop should you find any.

Good luck. 

Mac


----------

